# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ขายนาฬิกาข้อมือแฟชั่น Infantry, Curren, Overfly Eyki, Shark และแบรนต์ชั้นนำมากมาย

## Sleepless1

Sleeplesswatch นำเข้าและจำหน่ายนาฬิกาข้อมือแฟชั่น สำหรับวัยรุ่น ชาย หญิง หลากหลายแบรนต์ในราคาที่ถูกกว่าใคร อาทิ เช่น Infantry Watch, Overfly EYKI, Shark Watch, Curren Watch และอื่นๆอีกมากมาย สินค้าทุกเรือนเป็นของแท้ รับประกัน 1 ปีเต็ม (มีใบรับประกันจากทางร้าน) และ ส่ง EMS ฟรีตั้งแต่ชิ้นแรก

ช่องทางการสั่งซื้อ
1. http://www.sleeplesswatch.com
2. www.facebook.com/sleeplesswatch
3. Line : ougero
4. Tel  : 097-2299595, 081-8219138

----------


## Sleepless1

เลือกชม *นาฬิกาข้อมือแฟชั่น* *infantry watch* ได้ที่ www.sleeplesswatch.com ครับ

----------

